#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Xperia Z1 slaughters S4 octocore...

## Bettyboo

Seen many reviews, and they all show the new Z1 Hitomi to be far more powerful than the S4, with a better screen, better camera and better HD video too.

Here's some quotes:

_In short: It's an absolute monster. I fired up the Geekbench 2 benchmark test and was quickly given a score of 3,706, far outstripping the S4's 3,087. That makes the Z1 the most powerful Android device I've ever tested, giving scores rivalling some lower-end laptops_

_Side by side with the Galaxy S4, it doesn't have the same eye-popping colour saturation, but I actually preferred the Z1's more natural tones -- the S4 can be over the top at times. It's incredibly sharp, with even the smallest text looking crystal clear and the snow flurries and mountain ridges on_ 

_ were displayed with breathtaking clarity._

_Similarly on the Quadrant benchmark, it achieved a whopping 17,825 -- a big step above the S4's 11,381. Needless to say, it whups the proverbial of its predecessor._
*CNET UK*

Not happy with the best camera phone? Wanna add a big lens? No problem:



iphone 5s

 :kma: 

Samsung S4

 :kma: 

HTC One

 :smiley laughing: 

Hitomi is here, the Xperia Z1 - the best phone available (as long as you don't wanna make calls; smartphones aren't too good for making phonecalls...).

----------


## Gerbil

Well. That should give you something to wank about all night long, eh?

Bloody phone nerd  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Whooping the Nokia 1020 camerphone on reviews too...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pile of shit. And how long before people complain about that lens scratching the fuck out of the screen.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

^

_In short: It's an absolute monster. I fired up the Geekbench 2 benchmark test and was quickly given a score of 3,706, far outstripping the S4's 3,087. That makes the Z1 the most powerful Android device I've ever tested, giving scores rivalling some lower-end laptops_

Read and weep, Árry, Read and weep...  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

Why is the lens hooked on the front? What are you supposed to use as a viewfinder?

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's just an additional lens. The standard inbuilt lens is still the best available in a camera phone.

There's a 5" HD screen that one uses as a viewfinder; used a digital camera/camera phone before?

----------


## Gerbil

> There's a 5" HD screen that one uses as a viewfinder


on the back of the phone?

----------


## Bettyboo

What??? Have you temporarily lost control of your mind? 

I suggest you complain to Sony's camera R&D department (I suspect their decades of experience in these matters might have helped them develop the idea/phone/lens...).  :Smile: 

Edit to add: if you're trying to suggest that the linkage device somehow blocks the viewfinder then please see the sentence above.

----------


## Gerbil

^ The picture shows the lens clipped onto the front of the phone, covering half the screen.... so does it come with an extra screen on the back or something?

Or is the picture just fucked up?

----------


## Bettyboo

That's not the front, Gerbil, it's the back - they look similar due to both being black glass, but the Xperia logo is on the back and the back camera lens is in the corner. Beautiful art...

----------


## Gerbil

^ fair enough

----------


## Bettyboo

^sorry if I was a tad sharp, I thought you were being sarcy...  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

That looks like the lens assembly from the RX100. If it is and it has the same 1 inch sensor then that  clip on is going to take great pictures (and it will be expensive!).

What I like most about the Z/Z1 is the purposeful masculine angularity that shouts "manphone" !

Why did Samsung abandon the design signature of the S2 for the gay and gayer S3 and S4?

----------


## Bettyboo

^It is, well spotted.

After a few crap years with their mobile phones, Sony wanna become top dog - this phone is a great phone.

The camera lens concept is an interesting concept too; not sure how it will work out, gonna have to see (The lens doesn't have to be attached to the camera to use it, can be Bluetooth or wifi, so some interesting opportunities).

For me, the phone may be a little bit big; it's a little big bigger than the xperia Z. But there might be a slightly smaller version coming out soon. If it keeps the camera quality and chipset then I'll get one.

----------


## Bettyboo

_Carphone Warehouse is running a deal which can get you the Sony Xperia Z1 with a free QX10 camera accessory, plus a bundle of other goodies_

_UK retailer Carphone Warehouse is offering a deal on the_ _Sony Xperia Z1__, pre-ordering the phone for £599 will bag you a free QX10 clip-on camera lens, £65 worth of film content and two free months of music streaming._

_The QX10 lens itself is a clip-on accessory which has all the capability of digital camera without the need to add bulk to the phone's body. The QX10 lens fits onto your phone and uses a_ _Wi-Fi__ connection via one-tap NFC to transform your Xperia Z1 into a camera with a 10X optical zoom. It can also be paired with the phone and set up away from it, so you can use it to remotely take photos of yourself, or include yourself in a pic with friends or family. It's rated at 18-megapixels, uses an Exmor RS sensor with a variable aperture and has the same G-Lens technology as the phone._
_The release of the Sony Xperia is set for the end of September and by preordering it through Carphone Warehouse you can save nearly £180 on the QX10 lens' retail price. The Xperia X1 is offered through all major UK carriers._ 

Not that expensive for what you're getting, Looper - the camera plus lens would still be cheaper than an iPhone 5s!
Pre-order Sony Xperia Z1 with free QX10 clip-on camera | Know Your Mobile

I reckon Sony will have a hit with this phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

More reviews:

_As expected, Sony has excelled itself with the display. It's a 5-inch Triluminos panel with a full HD 1920x1080 pixel resolution, but is also layered with Sony's X-Reality Engine. All of this means the picture quality is incredibly sharp and bright with robust colour. As with the Xperia Z and Xperia Z Ultra, consumption of multimedia is unparalleled with an amazingly cinematic experience while watching HD video footage._

_The 2.2GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 processor with 2GB of RAM certainly delivers the goods and I have not spotted a single hiccup, stutter or other aberration while performing various tasks on the handset. It just glides along smoothly with no fuss. Excellent stuff._

Samsung owners might wanna pay attention to the next paragraph!

_It's got that feeling of when I go into a car showroom and start messing around with that Mercedes I can't possibly afford - it's new, it's shiny, it's got that premium vibe and it's precision engineered._

__

Sony Xperia Z1 hands on, specs and first impressions | Know Your Mobile

----------


## PAG

> I reckon Sony will have a hit with this phone.


Good luck.   Meanwhile back at the ranch, the rest of us will be happy with their iPhones/Galaxy's etc etc.     Nothing you've demonstrated is sufficient to take people away from what is proven to work.

----------


## Bettyboo

^strange comment, PAG. The xperia Z is selling very well, better than the HTC One (even though the HTC One is probably a better phone). Apple has been losing share for a long time. Samsung marketing is excellent and deceptive, but most folks accept that they are losing top end market share too; the S4 hasn't sold as well as they expected. HTC, Nokia and Sony make premium phones that Samsung/Apple are losing top end market share to. Samsung has already copied the Xperia Z by bringing out the S4 active (but lower specs...).

Many less iPhones around than a couple of years ago. Lots of S3s and S4s, but HTC Ones, Nokia 920s and Xperia Zs are eating into that share...

This one, however, could be the one for me:



Xperia Z1 mini (TBC)

A set of specs has also leaked alongside, again there’s no telling how authentic they are so do take it all with a pinch of salt. According to the info the Xperia Z1 Mini will pack a 4.3-inch 720p display, a quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 processor with 2GB of RAM, 8GB of onboard storage, Android 4.3 Jelly Bean and the same 20.7-megpixel Exmor RS camera setup seen in the regular Xperia Z1.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That looks like the lens assembly from the RX100. If it is and it has the same 1 inch sensor then that  clip on is going to take great pictures (and it will be expensive!).
> 
> What I like most about the Z/Z1 is the purposeful masculine angularity that shouts "manphone" !
> 
> Why did Samsung abandon the design signature of the S2 for the gay and gayer S3 and S4?



Apple lawyers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> I reckon Sony will have a hit with this phone.
> 
> 
> Good luck.   Meanwhile back at the ranch, the rest of us will be happy with their iPhones/Galaxy's etc etc.     Nothing you've demonstrated is sufficient to take people away from what is proven to work.


Especially when it's so overpriced.

----------


## Bettyboo

^same price as the S4, but a better phone. Come on Árry, the S series has been top dog for a long time, but HTC, Nokia and Sony have now upped their game; it's good for the consumer. This Xperia Z1 is an excellent phone.

The S3 and S4 are good phones. The S2 was an excellent phone for it's time; the missus has one, and the speed/photo/video side of things is obviously miles down nowadays on the S3/4, HTC One, Xperia Z, etc.

I just don't like the childish nature of Touchwiz or the plastic feel. I would like a slightly smaller phone than my Xperia Z though (with better battery life). Very happy with the speed, camera and video.

All these new topend phones are excellent. I just like the feel of the Xperia Z and HTC One (I also like the look and feel of the iPhone) more than the LG, Samsung and Nokia variants.

----------


## Looper

OK, here is the deal on those lens assemblies.

Sony reveals QX10 and QX100 camera modules for smartphones: Digital Photography Review

The QX100 is the one to get (yes it is the same as the RX100). It is more than twice the price but is in a different class to the QX10.

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-QX100 First-impressions Review: Digital Photography Review

----------


## Bettyboo

Good find, Looper. I don't know how well the system will work. The phone has an excellent lens as standard and excellent editing and functions; more than enough for me.

Will a 'proper' photographer wanna use these attachable lenses? You get the zoom and high quality (aperture, etc), so maybe...

----------


## Bettyboo

On those sites, people were interested in the lens as an automatic device linked to a computer, etc. The technology might prove very interesting, moving forward as remote photography, etc.

Also saying, on many sites, that this phone is massively preordered. Frankly, what would you rather have, this or an iPhone 5s or s4? I'd like this Sony because it's stronger in every department.

Using a smartphone, I've found that I use the camera and video lots, great when I'm on holiday or just travelling around. The main things I want from a smartphone are wifi/3g/4g speed, nice screen, and a decent camera and video (for taking and watching HD video; I wish I could upload some of the videos I took in Kathmandu and Sri Lanka onto TD). The Z1 ticks those boxes well. It also has strong battery life (which the xperia z doesn't) and a dedicated camera button (which most smartphones don't). It is at the top end sizewise though...

----------


## Bettyboo

Some pic shots vs the other top camera phones (s4, 925, HTC One, LG G2, I5).

The source is xperiablog, so it may be a little biased.  :Smile:  I never know about these picture shootouts (the z1 wins) but they always seem subjective to me. For example, I don't like the bright Samsung screens, but many folks do...
Xperia Z1 in camera shootout against the HTC One, iPhone 5, LG G2, Lumia 925 and Galaxy S4 | Xperia Blog

_Recombu has done the hard work for us, comparing the Xperia Z1 against some of the best camera phones in the market including the Apple iPhone 5, HTC One, LG G2, Nokia Lumia 925 and Samsung Galaxy S4. Pictures were shot using the automatic mode at default resolution across different scenarios including natural light, low light, flash and macro. The Xperia Z1 fared very well hitting the top three in each test, bar the macro one. Recombu crowned the Xperia Z1 the overall winner, check out the comparison shots below to see if you agree._ 

The Sony wasn't using its maximum settings either...

----------


## blue

Nokia 1112  tramples  on Xperia z1.




                           nokia 
weight   (grams ) :     80     
xperia                                                                                                                                                 170     < fat bastard 

Nickability  :
 Nokia - You can leave it on a bar table , go for a piss , come back fall asleep etc  and it's still there .
 Xperia - everyone in town will want to add their phone number to it , then forget to hand it back .You'll spend the whole evening patting your pocket to make sure it's still there.


Price .
nokia  : an hours wages
Xperia : a weeks wages 

Verdict - The Nokia wins hands down ,for a total KO  add a decent  7'' tablet to your trouser pocket  and your're still quids in and better specked .

----------


## Bettyboo

^might suit Dillenger then...  :Smile: 

I'm gonna wait and see if the xperia z1 mini comes out in January. Or, I may get excited and buy the z1, but wait 3 months for the price to drop by 25%...

----------


## Gerbil

But it's still Sony.

Sony are evil. I haven't bought a Sony product since the cunts pulled this trick:

_The Sony BMG CD copy protection rootkit scandal of 20052007 concerns copy protection measures implemented by Sony BMG on about 22 million CDs. When inserted into a computer, the CDs installed one of two pieces of software which provided a form of digital rights management (DRM) by modifying the operating system to interfere with CD copying. Both programs could not be easily uninstalled, and they unintentionally created vulnerabilities that were exploited by unrelated malware. One of the programs installed even if the user refused its EULA, and it "phoned home" with reports on the user's private listening habits; the other was not mentioned in the EULA at all, contained code from several pieces of open-source software in an apparent infringement of copyright, and configured the operating system to hide the software's existence, leading to both programs being characterized as rootkits.

Sony BMG initially denied that the rootkits were harmful. It then released, for one of the programs, an "uninstaller" that only un-hid the program, installed additional software which could not be easily removed, collected an email address from the user, and introduced further security vulnerabilities.

Following public scorn, government investigations and class-action lawsuits in 2005 and 2006, Sony BMG partially addressed the scandal with consumer settlements, a recall of about 10% of the affected CDs, and the suspension of CD copy protection efforts in early 2007._

Wankers.

Sony BMG copy protection rootkit scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Bettyboo

There've been times when I've said that I'll never buy Sony again... I've brought the bloody tape, cd, mini-disk, mp3 and other formats of multiple albums many times - feel like I'm paying them for the same content time after time.

My general feeling is that Sony s/w is useless while their hardware is very decent. Running vanilla style Android is good because their s/w muppets would fuk up anything they had to create themselves...

----------


## poorfalang

can you send and receive text messages with that Z1 thing?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ not sure; it probably doesn't make calls either, but to control your tv and appliances (NFC), go swimming and to watch a video, it's very good.

^ real answer: yes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

FFS hurry up and buy one so you can be crushed with disappointment and stop banging on about it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'm waiting a couple of months for the price to drop from 250 rial to 200 rial...  :Smile: 

I also wanna check it in me hand because it may be a little large for my dainty hands - It will be nice having the undisputed best phone of all TD members though...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I'm waiting a couple of months for the price to drop from 250 rial to 200 rial... 
> 
> I also wanna check it in me hand because it may be a little large for my dainty hands - It will be nice having the undisputed best phone of all TD members though...


I'm sure everyone else is queuing up to buy the shit.

 :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it is massively popular, you are correct. Whereas, say..., the S4 has been a bit of a flop saleswise (as Samsung has admitted), and the HTC One has had delivery problems, hence you don't see many around... The Xperia Z is selling really well. And, the super sexy Z1 has massive preorders.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

So Boo, your going to stuff this phone w/attached lens into your pants pocket?

Carry the lens separately in a special Sony designed bag hanging from your neck?

Avoid loss or damage by always being careful?

What do you want?  a camera or a phone or a camera/phone/computer...yup great stuff for the bored and unwashed.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Or get one of these...

----------


## Gerbil

> ^ I'm waiting a couple of months for the pink edition with the clip on fleshlight to be released so I can fuck it.


of course.




> I also wanna check it in me hand because it may be a little large for my dainty cock


quite.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm...

That Samsung cameraphone is fugly and shite.

I don't want an additional lens, the standard camera is the best available on a phone (yes, it's better than the N1020).



Anybody wanna buy an Xperia Z1? Say 12,000 baht; I might even throw in an S2 for free...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The iPhone 5 really does seem tiny nowadays.

----------


## Bettyboo

The xperia Z1 fires a lazerbeam! It doesn't get much better than that (other than firing a lazerbeam underwater which it can no doubt do too).

----------


## Bettyboo

If you're into photography then here's a very nice review:

Pro Photography: Lumia 1020 vs Xperia Z1
Pro Photography: Lumia 1020 vs Xperia Z1 - tbreak

I'm crap at picturetaking, so I obviously leave everything on auto and let the phone/camera do its job. Obviously the sexy xperia Hitomi wins out there...

Here's a picture I took earlier today:



& one from when I arrived home (dinner/chilled wine was on the table...).

----------


## capitane

very nice

enjoy yourself :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^^can she fire laser beams out of those titties?!  :Razz:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That Samsung cameraphone is fugly and shite.  I don't want an additional lens, the standard camera is the best available on a phone (yes, it's better than the N1020).


No, that Galaxy Camera is the best camera available on a phone.

----------


## Looper

This smartphone camera war is all a bit of a pointless fad. The fundamental problem is that the ergonomically optimal dimensions for phones and cameras are different. Phones should be thin and sleek with a 5 inch diagonal screen. Cameras should be smaller and need some thickness to offer a comfortable shooting grip and to accommodate some body depth for a decent lens assembly and movable aperture.

A Canon S110 is a tiny camera with large good quality sensor and lens and it can easily fit in a shirt pocket and is only $300. The photo quality is in a different league to anything offered by a smartphone. It is also much smaller and more discreet than a smartphone which gives you better shooting opportunities.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nonsense.

^^ makes good sense.

I'm not a photograper, I just want a nice phone which takes good quick and easy photos, has good storage and a nice screen to check the photos and video.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Someone buy this and take the piss out of Betty

 :Smile: 

Smartphone Smackdown: LG G2 vs Sony Xperia Z1 - AndroidPIT

----------


## Gerbil

^ Why would anyone do that?

_Camera

The 20 MP camera from Sony outdoes the LG's 13 MP in pixel count, though as we know, this doesn't count for everything. In fact, the photos taken with the LG G2 were able to impress me a lot more in our comparative camera test. Even though the G2 software significantly processes its pictures and therefore loses a lot of detail, the LG smartphone still takes better pictures for everyday usage and offers similar camera software to that of Samsung smartphones. While the latter offers an optical picture stabilizer, Sony takes a stab with its Augmented Reality function. Nevertheless, due to the better picture quality, LG is the clear victor in this round.


5:3 for the LG G2: is this really a clear winner?

Sometimes to see the true advantages and disadvantages, it works well to get back to basics with your good ol' pro and con lists and that holds true even in the case of our smartphone smackdown. The G2 is in my opinion a clear winner. This was in fact not as evident to me before performing this test, since I am usually more of a Sony fan and often consider LG devices with a certain amount of skepticism. But in this case, it was clear to me how wrong this tendency is: LG did almost everything right with the G2, while the Xperia Z1 could still have been better in one area or another, especially considering its clunky design and wide bezel. The G2 is the winner!_

Oh I see.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^^
_let me be clear: both devices are top devices and my decision is influenced by my own personal taste. This means that my conclusion will surely be disputed and other opinions on the matter surely exist._
Johannes Wallat
translated by Loie Favre

Árry Árry Árry... You trusting in the Frogs now??? Why don't you just jump into bed with Papillion and be done with it! (Gerbil has almost certainly slept with Paps already...)

Obviously, the Z1 is the best phone available right now. But, I won't be getting one because: me Xperia Z is great; 2) I don't want a phone as big as the z1. In January, the z1 mini should be coming out. If it has the same camera, Android 4.3 or 4.4, a good screen, a very fast processor and is about 4.3 or 4.5 (with a small bezel!) then I'll be in the market...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

LG is fugly and plastic, yet that twat of a French reviewer scored as better than the Z1 (the only reviewer on the planet to do so; excellent find, Harry).

LG has no SD card.

LG is not waterproof.

LG is Korean...

The LG is a good phone, but it won't sell well, and may see the demise of LG as a mobile phone manufacturer...

----------


## Cujo

You're starting to sound a bit of a wanker BB, with this continuous bullshit about your new phone.
May I say on behalf of most of us. 
We don't give a fuck,
Fuck off with it.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Dillinger

^ Harsh but very fair Koojo  :rofl: 

I still dont miss my smarphone

I just have an old nokia now that doesnt need charging everyday or pester me with facebook  and spam email notifications.

As for the camera and thinking of Betty fapping himself off to this z1's camera, I've never seen Betty post a  photo on here from that phone. The point I'm making is not that Betty's phone photo album is full of young Asian cock in hot tubs from various renowned holiday hotspots :Smile: , but that if I wanna take a photo of my kids or go on holiday and take snaps I would take my camera along every time.

Shove your smartfones, i tell you what I want, what I really really want is a flip fone

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've never seen Betty post a photo on here from that phone.


https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...otothread.html (Kathmandu photothread.)

https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...to-thread.html (Sri Lanka photo thread)

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...the-build.html

& many many many more photos...  :Smile: 






> I wanna take a photo of my kids or go on holiday and take snaps I would take my camera along every time.


Which is, of course, your choice. I prefer just to take my phone because I'm not a serious photographer, but I do like the option of taking some quick snaps.

----------


## Bettyboo

> May I say on behalf of most of us.


You may presume to...

----------


## Dillinger

^Only jokin mate  :Smile: 







> I do like the option of taking some quick snaps.


Of what ?

dinner ? bottles of beer ?

Spur of the moment photos  would be the greatest advantage I reckon,

Now thinking about it. I used to wake up the morning after and have all kinds of shit and people that I never remembered on that old phone. I never did get around to setting up cloud on her.

Fuk it I need a camerafone, are there any with a flip ?

----------


## Dillinger

oh look at this... I'm off to hunt one down tomorrow :Smile: 






> Samsung must believe that good things come in pairs. Just a week after introducing the quad-core Samsung Hennessy flip phone for China, the electronics giant has announced a second dual-screen Android smartphone experience in the Samsung Galaxy Golden (translation).
> Related stories:
> Samsung finally unveils Hennessy flip phone in China
> Dual-screen smartphones gone wrong
> Android rumor roundup
> The Galaxy Golden runs Android 4.2 Jelly Bean and features two 3.7-inch Super AMOLED touch screens mounted back-to-back. The unconventional form factor is a smartphone take on the familiar clamshell design still used in many basic flip phones today. The design lets you access the smartphone screen in both closed and open positions.
> Although it bears the Galaxy name, the Golden isn't on the same level as the Samsung Galaxy S4 flagship. Internal hardware includes a dual-core 1.7GHz processor, an 8-megapixel camera, and LTE support. As is the case with other Samsung smartphones, the Galaxy Golden provides an "Easy Mode" to help newbies transition from a feature phone to something smarter.
> Decked in a champagne gold case, the phone also features a pedometer, an FM radio, and Samsung's S Health application.
> The Samsung Galaxy Golden is expected to go on sale through South Korean carriers for 790,000 won ($700 US). Like the China-bound Hennessy, it is unlikely that Samsung will offer the Galaxy Golden in the United States (but we'll still try to get our hands on it anyway).

----------


## Bettyboo

I never used to take photos before I got this phone; didn't even want a camera phone, but it turns out to be one of the most useful features. I'd like a smaller phone though - when the technology of this generation of 5" phones is put into a smaller phone (say 4.3"), and it's not an apple then I'd like one. The S4 mini and HTC One mini are close, but neither has a great camera; I hope the Z1 mini keeps the same camera...

----------


## Dillinger

I agree about the 5 inch screen being too big, my hands arent small and i needed 2 hands to operate that zl. mainly because the back button was at the bottom left which I just couldnt get my thumb to reach it. 

I noticed that alien The fresh princes phallic thumb  the other day on here.he'd be laughiin

----------


## ltnt

> my hands arent small and i needed 2 hands to operate that zl.


As one hand is always "spanking the lizard," and cannot utilize both?

----------


## Bettyboo

The lizard???

----------


## ltnt

Bettyboo, where have you been?  American slang for penis..Trouser snake?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ :Sad: ... I believe that Dilinger has a rather tame trouser worm...  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> _In short: It's an absolute monster. I fired up the Geekbench 2 benchmark test and was quickly given a score of 3,706, far outstripping the S4's 3,087. That makes the Z1 the most powerful Android device I've ever tested, giving scores rivalling some lower-end laptops_
> 
> _Side by side with the Galaxy S4, it doesn't have the same eye-popping colour saturation, but I actually preferred the Z1's more natural tones -- the S4 can be over the top at times. It's incredibly sharp, with even the smallest text looking crystal clear and the snow flurries and mountain ridges on_ 
> 
> _ were displayed with breathtaking clarity._
> 
> _Similarly on the Quadrant benchmark, it achieved a whopping 17,825 -- a big step above the S4's 11,381. Needless to say, it whups the proverbial of its predecessor._


Betty do you actually know how to read?

This clown reviewer is mainting that the Z1 is better because the screen resolution is poorer, the colors less sharp. Can he be serious?

English 101 amigo, there's your friend. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

^that's quite an insight coming from one of American friends, Mr Earl (no offence).  :Smile: 

Are you the proud owner of a Samsung, with those horrible eye tearingly bright screens?

When Samsung and Apple are no more, when Sony have taken over the world and the league of nations, don't say I didn't tell you so!

----------


## Dillinger

> I believe that Dilinger has a rather tame trouser worm.


You wouldn't like it on your nose as a growth  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I feel very very ill now - just the image makes me wanna commit suicide!  :Sad:

----------

